# Good days and bad days...



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah especially when the steam wand keeps dripping and spitting!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep - I have a new steam valve on order from gaggiamanualservice.com though ebay - hope it comes soon and hope it makes some sort of difference! But I think my main problem might elsewhere. It's the same problem I've had since I got the machine, but I'm now almost certain that there's a technical issue. One day I can get great steam and therefore lovely smooth milk, the next day it seems like there's some sort of air lock or something and the steam isn't getting from the boiler to the wand - just an invisible stream of air with very little pressure and not much heat. Sometimes I've stopped steaming mid flow, flushed some water through the wand, and managed to get good steam afterwards. But I'm really not enjoying the daily lottery of whether it will work or not.

If anyone can suggest what might be at the root of this problem my wife would be very happy with the resulting reduction in F words.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is brand new, I think some valve or something might have come loose. It seems to hiss even those it is fully closed. I struggle to get a vortex going after the stretch


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

As it's new I'd get back to the seller, Gary. I don't think the valve should drip on a new one, and if you start trying to tighten it harder something will just snap soon. Sounds like you will be losing steam and therefore pressure.

Also, do you have a 300ml jug? I got the Motta one and I've found it a lot easier to get it spinning (on a good day!!)


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

I think this could be a manufacturing defect as mine does this as well every now and then.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Aaaah - a good day at last









Today I set off with a brand new steam valve in my Gaggia Classic, and the improvement is BIG. (BTW, thanks to David at http://www.domesticespresso.co.uk/index.html for helping me understand my machine's insides.) I guess that a few drips from the old valve were just an indication of even worse problems going on inside it, because now my machine runs a lot quieter and the steam and pressure are a helluvalot better, so I'm getting better milk.

Gary - hope this info helps, as maybe it applies to the spitting etc you're getting from yours.

With an absolutely lovely bag of "Formula 6" espresso blend from James Gourmet Coffee, a 10oz cup, a 300ml milk jug and a slight tweak to my tamp, the following appeared this morning:










From the picture I think that I need to put more 'push' into my pour, to get the milk bouncing off the back of the cup. Also need to stop stretching a little earlier I think, cos it was a little too fluffy.

The wife liked the taste too! Mustn't forget that part


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Isnt there a screw on the steam valve which can work loose & can be retightened to address dripping wands? Im sure I remember reading that somewhere.... I need to do some research

Well done on the fix and above pour...looks tasty as hell!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Officially its a sealed unit with no screw or anything, but the engineer I was talking to yesterday said that once you remove the steam valve you can just keep turning it beyond the maximum 'open' point (it needs a little encouragement to go beyond), and can get into the area where the washer/gasket are, clean then up, and put back together. But as yours is new, might be worth contacting the seller to avoid invalidating the warranty? Good luck!


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow good effort on the milky one Mike!!

See, a little bit of practice and of course the Rancilio Silvia steam arm mod can help in a big way. Good to see your getting the results required to please the Mrs. Lookin forward to seeing you again and i spoke to Michael at Fun In A Cup who is more than happy do have a wee chat with you so just drop him a line or a maily. Catch you later.

David


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Brilliant - cheers David. Will give him a buzz this week. And thanks again for fitting the steam valve - has really made a difference. I loved being able to impress a visiting relative with a rosetta today, and those cups you gave me seem to make everything a lot more enjoyable too somehow. See ya soon.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My Classic really annoyed me today, prompting me to contact Dixons regarding logging a request to return as faulty. Gonna try a full descale first (even tho machine only 4-5 weeks old)

Made a decent double (albeit blonded early compared to normal)

Flicked to steam. wand drips (this shouldnt be happening) Purge wand of water. Light on, turn knob , start the stretch.

Volume increased quickly then managed to get a great tumble vortex going (promising)

Then all of a sudden froth starts building and building again, as if its re-stretching. Nothing I can do except keep going until correct temp.

Finish steaming, wipe wand , blast out onto a cloth.

Notice I can still hear steam even though knob fully closed!

Try to pour some art, too many visable bubbles, liquid and foam have separated.

Convinced the fault is to blame , loss of pressure or something. Ive noticed when not steaming the wand drips and the liquid isnt warm (not sure if will help diagnose)..

If Dixons wont help, ill try Gaggia.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds exactly like mine was with the old valve, Gary, so if it helps I know how infuriating it is.

Very worst case scenario here's the instructions for replacing it yourself - it's not difficult. http://www.wholelattelove.com/articles/steam_valve_replacement.cfm

and the link to the ebay page for Gaggiamanualservice

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GAGGIA-STEAM-VALVE-CLASSIC-MODEL-/180646747689?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2a0f629e29

but hopefully it won't come to that. I've returned stuff to Dixons before and they were pretty good.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Mmmmmmm mine has started to drip as well.

Does anyone know if the wand upgrade invalidates the warranty?


----------

